# WII cd drive



## scathni (Nov 8, 2008)

Recently my WII disk drive has decided it does not want to read disks, WII or gamecube. The rest of the console works perfectly but I can't get it to read disks. I will either get a message stating that the disk is unreadable or the screen will turn black and tell me to eject the disk and reboot the WII. I have not modded the WII at all and it has taken no falls or spills or any mistreatment. My warrenty is up so I'm not against opening it up to fix it myself if possable. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to restore the functionality of the drive? Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres a video on how to replace the DVD at the bottom of this forum
http://www.avforums.com/forums/wii/756058-damaged-wii-dvd-drive-fix-ideas.html
also a link to where you can buy replacement drives at £50


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

You sure its not just a dirty disk eye, you could try using a disk drive cleaner disk, or if that does not help try point the hose of a can of compressed air inside the drive and blow out the drive.


----------

